# NBT to EVO ID5 full retrofit in 2013 F13



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is fully functional EVO ID5 retrofit in 2013 F13 with all functions working including Mirroring, Apps and CarPlay.

All car functions are fully working including Night Vision with Object Recognition, Surround View, TV, Changer, DAB, FCW, LDW, LCW, 6WB, etc.


----------



## yunnowho (Nov 22, 2015)

Congratulations!:thumbup:

A very nice job. Will this fit also into E-serie car?
Is your E93 next?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Is fully working in E series, check our facebook page there are installs there in E90 and E70. My e93 is long gone sold it a year ago.


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

perfect job Adrian (Y)


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

I would love to order this kit ... how/where can I order it? (Only saw the retrofit adapter on your homepage.)


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Is this possible for F10 with NBT?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Is possible for any Exx and Fxx series. In this install we used oem fsc codes so no adapter is involved but this is possible only for certain Fxx depending on actual configuration. For Exx cars an adapter is required.


----------



## pllorenzoe (Apr 1, 2016)

And for a F48 X1? My car has navigation Plus which is different from the proffesional source


----------



## yunnowho (Nov 22, 2015)

@Neo
It is said that with ID5 gps signal comes from ATM over OABR bus to EVO unit. Does ID5 installed in E-series car needs an ATM Telematik box for GPS navi reception?
Also for Connected drive in ID5 (E-series retrofit) to function; that goes for Apps, Live, Internet, is ATM required or can it be avoided?


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

yunnowho said:


> @Neo
> It is said that with ID5 gps signal comes from ATM over OABR bus to EVO unit. Does ID5 installed in E-series car needs an ATM Telematik box for GPS navi reception?
> Also for Connected drive in ID5 (E-series retrofit) to function; that goes for Apps, Live, Internet, is ATM required or can it be avoided?


I have the same concerns please, in addition to that, how we can do coding to the retrofitted nbt unit in E60 as I know that Ethernet is via 0ABR connection

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

yunnowho said:


> @Neo
> It is said that with ID5 gps signal comes from ATM over OABR bus to EVO unit. Does ID5 installed in E-series car needs an ATM Telematik box for GPS navi reception?
> Also for Connected drive in ID5 (E-series retrofit) to function; that goes for Apps, Live, Internet, is ATM required or can it be avoided?


ID5 has option coding for GPS source, if you code out ATM then it gets signal from GPS aerial. 
Apps requires FSC code 9C.
Live and Internet is possible only with ATM module, teethering is no longer possible.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

ahmedmph said:


> I have the same concerns please, in addition to that, how we can do coding to the retrofitted nbt unit in E60 as I know that Ethernet is via 0ABR connection
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ethernet must be connected to OABR port instead of quadlock like it was with NBT.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi! I have a retrofitted NBT Evo in my F31... can I do this upgrade??


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

jpcampa said:


> Hi! I have a retrofitted NBT Evo in my F31... can I do this upgrade??


I have also retrofitted NBT Evo in my F22, what about this upgrade? Another question, can I retrofit ATM and forget my TCB??


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

jpcampa said:


> Hi! I have a retrofitted NBT Evo in my F31... can I do this upgrade??


Need to upgrade to ID 5 software then load up new certs with Apps/Carplay...


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

coachrecio said:


> I have also retrofitted NBT Evo in my F22, what about this upgrade? Another question, can I retrofit ATM and forget my TCB??


Yes you can upgrade to ATM
Only way to get internet to work


----------



## ahmedmph (Jun 27, 2011)

Fooljam said:


> Yes you can upgrade to ATM
> Only way to get internet to work


Can ATM be retrofitted in E60 as well along with the NBT EVO ID5?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachrecio (Jan 21, 2016)

Fooljam said:


> Yes you can upgrade to ATM
> Only way to get internet to work


Thank you very much! Do I need to order it to BMW or can I buy from another car?


----------



## zwaldowski (Aug 13, 2016)

This is exciting. I'd like to upgrade my 2015 F30 that has an NBT unit. I'm new to all this; where would I even begin with the retrofit?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

And a 06/2010 F10 upgraded today from CIC to EVO ID5.


----------

